# HELP! I get calls, but no appointments!



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

I received 10 inquiries about senior pictures and 7 inquiries about weddings in the month of July via my contact form on my website. They typically ask for pricing info, I send it to them with a friendly, informative email response and then I never hear anything back! What am i doing wrong? The ones that leave phone numbers (it's not required on my form and I can't change it) I do try to call, but most the time they dont answer so I end up sending the pricing via email anyway. I am not overpriced for my area - in fact, I'm probably on the low end of mid- range. My images are good - I always get lots of compliments. My website is professional - flash, easy to use. I just dont understand why I dont get the bookings? Anyone have any ideas, tips, advice? I 'd be happy to send you my website/email response/pricing info I send to clients if that would help.  
Thank you!


----------



## misol (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe try a month where you dont use a contact form?  Do all business by phone.  You might get less nibbles, but the ones you get will be more serious.  

Also, it might be good to list your prices online.  I pretty much ignore sites that dont list prices.  For me I figure either their prices arent set (they might charge more if I seem easy to manipulate or there might be contract issues later on), or they charge a ton of money and I wouldnt be able to afford them.

Also, in your email are you asking them to book?  If it is open ended, its way more likely to not get a buy.


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 4, 2009)

I would definitely list your prices on your website - not knowing prices can turn people off - they want to know when they look at the site if they can afford it and it could be that in the mean time they found a site that had the information ready xxx


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 4, 2009)

What is your website?

If they dont answer the phone, Insure you mention you called
Ask them to resond with their decision of continuing to use you or if they wish not to continue with you and ask why.
etc..


----------



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Let's see if can remember everything now!  My website is www.artisticexpressionsphoto.com.  I do list my pricing on my website, but I think it is hard to find - it's listed under the tab "links and downloads" not "pricing" so i think many people don't even look there.  I have asked in the email "when would you like to schedule a session" or "Let me know when you are ready to schedule your session" but again no response. I have tried follow up emails with an "act now" offer - book before xx and get xx - sort of thing.  nothing seems to work.  I'm really at a loss...


----------



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Am i new to what? photography or rejection? lol


----------



## NateS (Aug 4, 2009)

First, you need to give your price list a page/tab of it's own so it's easy to find.  I never would have looked in the area where the prices are if you hadn't mentioned it.  Why would I click a tab for links and downloads if I want to view prices....I don't want to download anything and don't want to view any links (usually links refer to offsite pages).

Second....your problem may be in your price list.....not the prices themselves.  As far as I can see, you only offer one package for a single person.  All of your other packages are for more than one person.  What if somebody wants a session for one person but they want the package for the "triple take".  They are going to pay the same as the 3 person package.

Now I understand that 3 hours of your time is the same regardless of whether you are shooting 1 person or 3, so I do think the price should be the same.  However, the customer may not look at it like that and probably thinks "I shouldn't have to pay the same for a 3 hour single shoot as somebody with a 3 hour 3 person shoot."

I would (if I was you) change your packages to to not include the amount of people, but only the increase in hours/prints that they are choosing.  I don't understand why you would charge more for the amount of people (within reason) when the time is the same.  Also, how does adding an extra person make you need an extra hour to get the shots?  I'd be surprised if you really needed 2 additional hours to get good shots of a "party of 3" over a "party of 1".  What if a family of three (like me) wants a one hour session...we are forced to get the 3 hour session even though it's more than we want to spend and probably more than we need/want.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## misol (Aug 4, 2009)

who oh why do people put music on websites.  drives me nuts


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 4, 2009)

Honestly, I left your site after about 15 seconds... people need to find something other that musical flash sites to show their work, it's slow and annoying (and I'm on a lightening fast connection).

Your links are confusing as well... one link was Engagements and Weddings and when you hover over it there's a drop down (for no reason) that says Weddings and Engagements.

I know you may not want site critique but that's all I can offer.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 4, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Your links are confusing as well... one link was Engagements and Weddings and when you hover over it there's a drop down (for no reason) that says Weddings and Engagements.
> 
> I know you may not want site critique but that's all I can offer.




I agree here, I clicked the tab n i was like....
then i realized you had to click the drop down... very confusing for computer illiterate people


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2009)

aephoto said:


> I have asked in the email "when would you like to schedule a session" or "Let me know when you are ready to schedule your session" but again no response.


This doesn't create a sense of urgency and makes it sound like you're just sitting around twiddeling your thumbs.

Your reply should be more on the lines of, "Thanks for your inquiry. You are so lucky, I can book your session next Wednesday at 10:00 am, or the Friday after that at 4:00 pm. I'd be happy to let you know if I have any cancellations, but they don't happen very often. 

Let me know when you would like to schedule your session so I can check my bookings and let you know what dates and times I still have available."

You might want to hone your salesmanship skills. There's lots of good books out there.

A successful photography business happens based on 80% business skill and 20% photographic skill.


----------



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

misol said:


> who oh why do people put music on websites. drives me nuts


 
Gee...thanks for the helpful insight.


----------



## aephoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks again, guys for the info.  the site critique is great - that's what i need to know.  I agree now that i look at my pricing again - the reason I charge more per person is because it's not just a session with three people at the same time - it would actually be three people getting seperate sessions as well as group shots.  I guess i should be more specific in explaining that.  the site IS a trial site - i dont like the drop down list either, but i cant customize that, so maybe i should look at some other templates.   I have music on my website because music generates emotion, and an emotional connection to my work is what i'm looking for. That, and most teens are hard-wired to their ipods these days...music is part of their life.  Thank you KMH for the tips on how to respond to email inquiries too...that's good stuff!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 4, 2009)

aephoto said:


> I have music on my website because music generates emotion, and an emotional connection to my work is what i'm looking for. That, and most teens are hard-wired to their ipods these days...music is part of their life.




That may be true but you're only gonna have a couple songs on a website at the most. Are you betting that people visiting are all going to like your choice?
IMHO, you'll please more people by not having any music. Especially when it sounds as bad as it does on your site.

I didn't turn it off right away because I like piano but after a very short while I couldn't believe the amount of background noise and I doubt too many people are going to enjoy that.

Music is a major part of my life even though I have not been a teen in a very long time but most of what I hear on websites is either elevator music or not to my taste at all and it turns me off. I'll grant you that it was easy to find the mute button on your site which is not always the case.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep in mind also that a lot of people browse from work and regardless of the music - once it starts the close button is the next thing clicked - not your photos or info, and onto someone elses site they go ( where they will probably find another Flash site and more music  )


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2009)

aephoto said:


> ...I never hear anything back! What am i doing wrong?



It's tough!  I don't get it either.  The best I can offer is the market has changed.  I don't know how long you've been at it, but I've been here in my own place since '83, and at another studio (same town) for 5 years prior.

I think your work is very salable.  Your site is fine.  It's not hard to find your way around, unless you live in Florida and have trouble with butterfly ballots.

I too love the idea of music with my images, but chose not to have it auto-start after considering the workplace scenario.  And, I don't want to pay royalties.

I priced out your beginning senior package...  the $200 package.  My charges for the same is $387 without the CD and one less 4x6...  all from one pose, all shooting in the studio.  So I think you offer a great value.

You (and I) should be booked solid for weeks out.  In my area, photographers are really quite friendly with each other.  I talk occasionally with most of them.  Nobody is setting any records lately.  Most of us, like you, are scratching our heads.

It's my belief that, with the advent of better and better equipment, the value of good photography is being lost.  The vast majority of potential customers (and many of the newer "photographers") don't know the difference between a properly exposed image and a proper lit portrait.  It seems that anything in focus that's not over or under exposed is often considered a good photograph.  Many are settling for DIY photography or anybody with a "good camera."

I don't know what the answer is.  I doubt we'll be able to re-educate the buying public any time soon.  I try to find educated buyers.  Most of them so far are professionals who buy photography for thier companies, so I've be keeping afloat doing commercial work.

It seems you're doing nearly everything mostly right.  Ten or twelve years ago, you'd be swamped doing what you do now.  I don't get.

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 6, 2009)

KmH said:


> aephoto said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked in the email "when would you like to schedule a session" or "Let me know when you are ready to schedule your session" but again no response.
> ...


 
I love this   I'm gonna give it a shot myself.  Of course, I will have to take my calendar off my site


----------

